# Spring bars



## Cutting edge (Jan 26, 2018)

I am waiting with keen anticipation for the arrival of my new Seiko Alpinist watch, but have already pretty much decided that I will replace its leather OEM strap with a fabric "NATO" one made by Phoenix. I know some here will view this as being heretical, but I've always found fabric straps to be far more comfortable and practical than either leather or metal ones, and don't find their look offensive if they have an element of colour match with the watch. What I'm wondering is whether I should use the spring bars from the watch, fit the ones I think come supplied with the strap or buy some new ones. Also, if the latter option is the most secure then what are the best spring bars easily available in the UK? Swiss made ones seem to get rave reviews, but I can't see an easy and reasonably cheap way to buy any.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Might as well just use the ones that come with the watch as they will (or should) be the correct diameter for the lug holes.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

If the lugs are drilled through ("hole on the outside") you can use shoulderless spring bars which sit flush against the lug for maximum resilience and strength. Rolex used to use these in some models, probably still do. Some (I use Maratac shoulderless bars, sold for SAR Marathon watches) have longer pivots (the little pins) for even more strength. On Rolexes you can see the pivot peeking out of the lug hole like a retracted turtle's head.










*You do not want to use shoulderless spring bars on watches without drilled lugs *unless you're using slip-through nylon bands and are willing to cut the bar out with wire cutters. Using shoulderless spring bars on bracelet end links in non-drilled lugs would require a jeweller to cut out.










An alternative are Seiko-style "fat boy" spring bars. Same length pivots, single shoulder, but thicker to handle the stresses that that shifting nylon strap will put on them.










A comparison of the three types. I think you can see which are the strongest?










All of these spring bars have the typical (0.8mm? I forget) pivot size that 99% of watches will accept. Rolex uses a thicker lug hole on some models, their spring bar pivots won't fit other watches.

Oh, BTW, congrats on your new Seiko ... it'll be a peach. Nylon straps are great, you can rinse/wash them out and let them air dry while you wear the watch on a new one for a different look/vibe. (I recommend some form of rinsing and "rest" periodically to keep them clean and strong.


----------



## Cutting edge (Jan 26, 2018)

I ended up using the OEM ones from the watch. They looked and felt to be of better quality than the ones that came with the strap, although I'm sure those would have done the job, too.


----------

